

The Threat of Treble Damages versus the Benefit of Insight - nkurz
http://archimedesip.com/the-threat-of-treble-damages-versus-the-benefit-of-insight/

======
lwhalen
One could argue this is yet another reason to support your local internet
anonymization services - Tor, FreeNet, etc. You can freely research your
patent without exposing yourself to this kind of legal mucking about.

